# 6 months to plan epic brew day



## kegs23 (24/6/13)

was thinking after we just had the shortest day on Saturday of the year,and only 6 months till the longest day, i might start planing a epic brew day from sunrise to sunset,
sunrise in brisbane 4.49am
sunset in brisbane 6.43pm
total 13h 52min 
so was thinking of getting all my summer brewing done in one day, so would have extra time to relax over the xmas break,
i am thinking i could get around 9 brews done on a 3 tier system useing gas 
and another 6 done useing my urn as a boiler and it sitting on the other side of my 3 tier system, 
all brews will be cubed and put straight in the pool to cool down, 
i guess now i just need to find 15 different beers to brew up,

1.pilsner
2 kolsch
3 apa
4 nelson summer ale
5 mosiac summer ale
6 black ipa
7 choc/coffee stout
8 american wheat
9 California common
10 
11
12
13
14
15

i see what come up in the next few weeks to add to the beer list,
thats 15 beers to the beer gods i think i might be a little drunk by the end


----------



## lukiferj (24/6/13)

Kegs you are a legend! And yes, very drunk by the end :kooi:


----------



## Diesel80 (24/6/13)

I reckon the first 4 might go ok, but the rest could be an epic cluster, especially if you drink homebrew while brewing homebrew. who doesnt? Interesting idea though.
Personnally I would look at less variety and do double batches.


----------



## kegs23 (24/6/13)

i can do double all day i can do up to 5 cubes in one batch,,,,,,more about verity this time round,,might only have a small glass for each brew,, after the 1st one starts boiling i can mash in again ,so about every 1and a half hours i can pump out another beer,,,,,,,helps haveing a 140l hlt .


----------



## brettprevans (24/6/13)

Mate not to rain on your parade but depends on ur system size? Even with brendo, maple, fourstars systems combined the best we have done to date is 6 beers or about 500L and thats with gyle brewing as well.. We do a collaboration brew day once a year and its basicly 8am to 8pm or later and 4 of us to run around tdoing stuff.

Ur listing 15beers. That 15hr worth of boil and 13hr to brew. Thats not incl mash time, change over, time slippage etc. So even at 100% time efficiency you havent allowed enough time. 

Im not even takjng into account ur experience level as a brewer, stuck sparges, heating of water (always takes ages) etc. 

I think your over estimating your chance of success. Im not saying to give up but maybe rerhink your logistics.


----------



## Nick JD (24/6/13)

I think the GoldClub will be willing to help you achieve this!

I'll do the cleaning.


----------



## Camo6 (24/6/13)

Sounds like a good challenge mate . I take it you'd stick to 60 min mash and boils? I'm still struggling to bring my times for a single batch to under five hours but I use an immersion chiller. You'd better chuck a bitter on that list somewhere I reckon.


----------



## whatwhat (24/6/13)

I LOVE YOUR WORK!!!
Surely summer isn't complete without a mexican style cervaza? Let me know if you need a hand with the tasting of these brews.


----------



## kegs23 (24/6/13)

the quickest single batch i have ever done was 2h 57min including clean up and that was cubed,,,,,,,i have two 38L mash tuns so i can mash in 2 beers at a time,i have done this before but havent backed it up running with both, 60min boils and mash .


----------



## brettprevans (24/6/13)

If u can use the same wort and use diff yeasts then u can split ur batch and het 2 beers but youd need very diff yeasts like us05 and belgian or irish and belgian etc. 

Or if u have massive tuns split the batch into multple kettles for diff hop schedules amd yeasts. Then you start to get closer to your target.

Edit. Ok if ur talking 2 tuns and 2 kettles simultaneously at single batch volume then yes u doible your output. If ur best time is 3 hrs then the best you can hope for is 12 beers (13hrs divide 3hrs per batch times 2 for a double system). Not incl clean up between batches etc. All the best.

Since ur doing smaller batches it should be a bit easier. Our issue is we are dealing with 90-100L each batch so we can divide between the 4 of us.


----------



## MastersBrewery (24/6/13)

A couple of friends around to help out may be warranted, things could quite easily get out of hand, hell it happens to most of us on occasion running a single mash and boil (regardless of batch size)


----------



## kegs23 (24/6/13)

batch one start 5am mash in 5.30am finish 8.00am =2 diffent cubes
batch two mash in 7.00am finish 9.30am =4 cubes
batch three mash in 8.30am finish 11.00am =6 cubes
batch four mash in 10.00am finish 12.30pm = 8 cubes
batch five mash in 11.30am finish 2.00pm =10 cubes
batch six mash in 1,00pm finish 3.30pm =12 cubes
batch seven mash in 3.30pm finish 5.00pm =14 cubes
that gives me an extra 11min at the start and if done by 5pm leaves me 1h43min before sunset(i dont think ill have that time spare)and if i get it done on time ill go for number 15,

as soon as the boil starts i start doing the mash in for another two brews, so your not wainting around, the mash tuns will be full pretty much all day,,,,,,
ive worked in some pretty busy restaurants cooking so its pretty much the same ,,,,,


----------



## lukiferj (24/6/13)

If you want a hand let me know.


----------



## kegs23 (24/6/13)

yeah you will have to come over for a beer one week end as your only up the road(lukiferj)


----------



## kenlock (24/6/13)

It might be worth reading Zymurgy Sept/Oct 2010 article "More beer from your brew day". This will give you a good idea of the range of different beers that could be brewed whilst maximising your summer solistace.


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/6/13)

Seriously, if your going to attempt this mega...whoops....epic brew day.....please film it with a time lapse camera. That would be great to see.


----------



## kegs23 (24/6/13)

yeah ive got a go pro ,,,,,i might practice some timelaps and film it good idea,


----------



## Dars183 (24/6/13)

Sounds like a great day coming up  

If you set your GoPro to record 1 frame every 75sec from sun up to sundown you will end up with an 11min clip. :beerbang: 

Cheers & GL


----------



## fletcher (24/6/13)

sounds awesome. good luck!


----------



## brettprevans (24/6/13)

Mate go forth and brew like hell. Im just trying to help u contingency plan. Your doing your planning so thats great. 
The 6 p's. Piss poor planning produces piss poor performance. 

Photos or time lapse. Pls. 

Rock on bro.


----------



## Dars183 (25/6/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Mate go forth and brew like hell. Im just trying to help u contingency plan. Your doing your planning so thats great.
> The 6 p's. Piss poor planning produces piss poor performance.
> Photos or time lapse. Pls.
> Rock on bro.


or the 7 P's

Prior Preparation & Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance


----------



## tazman1967 (25/6/13)

I agree with CM about your heating up of strike and sparge water. Im only 10 minutes away, so If you need a hand on the day I could bring my 60L kettle around. It runs on gas with a medium pressure reg and Italian Spiral Burner. Heats up 60L of water faster than an urn would...
Love your work.
Cheers


----------



## rehab (25/6/13)

What an epic day indeed. I haven't yet seen anyone offer to bottle the lot yet though... h34r:


teh spellingz


----------



## tricache (25/6/13)

Sounds like another GoldCLUB brew day I think!!! Get the brothers together and we can help out! 

Just saw its a Tuesday though....bugga...might see if I can get a couple of days off but it is a the busy time of the year for me though.


----------



## markjd (25/6/13)

Sounds like hard work. I remember back in the day doing back to back 40L brews on a 3V: absolutely exhausted!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/6/13)

tricache said:


> Just saw its a Tuesday though....bugga...might see if I can get a couple of days off but it is a the busy time of the year for me though.


summer solstice is 21st Dec which is a Saturday this year.

EDIT: pardon me - you're right: the longest day is the tuesday prior.


----------



## Damien13 (25/6/13)

Nice. Love your work Kegzy! Count me in!


----------



## mckenry (25/6/13)

kegs23 said:


> was thinking after we just had the shortest day on Saturday of the year,and only 6 months till the longest day, i might start planing a epic brew day from sunrise to sunset,
> sunrise in brisbane 4.49am
> sunset in brisbane 6.43pm
> total 13h 52min
> ...


The gaps need to be filled (partly) with a Belgian, A german wheat, an Irish red and an Aussie Lager, maybe an Aussie Ale too.


----------



## Logman (25/6/13)

markjd said:


> Sounds like hard work.  I remember back in the day doing back to back 40L brews on a 3V: absolutely exhausted!


 :huh:


----------



## kegs23 (14/8/13)

just quick update ,
i have just put a second element into my ern (its a 2400w) so this will ramp up the speed to boil after mash out)
i will be pluging it into a second circuit so not to trip out the power,

so this means i will now have 140L HLT gas burner med regulater
/ \
/ \
38l mash tun 38l mash tun
/ \
/ \
70l pot gas burner med regulater 40l birko urn with extra 2400w element
/ \
21L cube 21l cube
/ \
pool pool

i have a large sink in the shed with two bowls to wash everthing and a hanging hose to use to rinse everything so i dont need to go out side of the shed to clean anything,
i brewed up 10 cubes in a day once and the bin was to heavy for the truck to pick up and had to shovel some out into the bin next door,no worst smell than garbage mixed with fermenting grain
mabe me thow up in my mouth a few times,so i think some of the grain will be going straight into the garden this time,will have to do a test boil in my 70l pot to get the level spot on as i mainly do doubles and it works out 11cm from top to get two cubes,but boil off might be a little different with half the water, 
so i guess now i need my recipe done up in beer smith and a good playlist of some good metal and punk to get me though the day


----------



## vykuza (14/8/13)

I like your chutzpah.


I never thought I would say this outside of work; but you might want to put together a Gantt chart to plan your project.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gantt_chart


----------



## kegs23 (14/8/13)

i think a gantt chart my confuse a common man


----------



## punkin (15/8/13)

This should definately be planned as a one man show. The other guys should all show up to drink beer, eat sausage sandwitches and sledge all day. :lol: 

The BleachersIfYouWillPunkin


----------



## tricache (15/8/13)

Need some more recipes on there kegs!

How about an English bitter?


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/8/13)

Have you finalized the 15 beers?

p.s how is the time lapse camera coming along?


----------



## Mardoo (15/8/13)

+1 for the Gantt chart. That will be a seriously nested set of activities. 

You either have huge cajones or you're as stupid as I am. I've always said that stupid will take you where courage fears to tread  Loving hearing about this!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/8/13)

10 Porter
11 Scottish ale
12 Pale Ale
13 ESB
14 Mild
15 Bock


----------



## kegs23 (15/8/13)

Mardoo said:


> +1 for the Gantt chart. That will be a seriously nested set of activities.
> 
> You either have huge cajones or you're as stupid as I am. I've always said that stupid will take you where courage fears to tread  Loving hearing about this!


im not that smart(some may say stupid) but i can lift heavy things


----------



## of mice and gods (15/8/13)

I think a frame every 75 seconds will make an un-watchable video with the amount of movement that is going on. Sure it might be a good speed to watch plants grow, but moving people? then speed that up to 20+ fps and you'll just see blurs..

I also second prior preparation prevents piss poor performance 

Good luck bro!


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/11/13)

What's the status ?


----------



## Wortgames (12/11/13)

Oh man, I love this.

I'm picturing a kind of Blue Man Group meets the Swedish Chef. With beer.

Starting a book on how many times you forget the Irish Moss - I've got 5


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/11/13)

Subscribed!!! =D


----------



## kegs23 (12/11/13)

still going a head,,,going away for a few weeks ,but should be back mid december will get everthing ready to go,will try and smash it out around about the 20th december,,,been getting some practice in,,,,,,,,think the set up will be 140L HLT on gas and 2x 70L pots doing single batches one on gas and one with 2x 2200watt elements to get the boil up quick then just one element to keep rolling boil going, then straight into cubes and dumped into the pool, all grain will be milled the day before,and hops will be measured out and put in plastic cups with time written on the when to add,,,,,,i think i have a ptreety good chance to get 12 different beers done by trying for 14,


----------



## maxim0200 (13/11/13)

Great to hear!
If it hasnt already been mentioned/suggested you should setup a camera to do a time lapse of the day.


----------



## Mardoo (31/12/13)

Sooooooooo, did this happen? Love to hear the tale if so!


----------



## Donske (31/12/13)

Mardoo said:


> Sooooooooo, did this happen? Love to hear the tale if so!


Was wondering the same thing the other day, really interested to hear how it went.


----------



## kenlock (1/1/14)

Update?

PM sent.


----------

